# Montella dice la formazione contro Leganes ma poi..video



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2018)

Un Montella divertente, nonostante i disastri in campionato, nella conferenza stampa alla vigilia contro il Leganes. Semifinale di ritorno di Coppa Del Re, che potrebbe consegnare all'ex Milan una finale contro (probabilmente) il Barcellona. Montella dà uno per uno i nomi dei giocatori che scenderanno in campo domani, ma alla fine conclude dicendo "Domani potrei cambiare la formazione" con tanto di risate sia sue che dei giornalisti.

Video qua in basso


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2018)

Beh le manite portano allegria!


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2018)

Quanto sono felice di essermi liberato di questo qui, peccato ormai per quest'anno i danni li abbia fatti, peggio della grandine.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>


 il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli stolti..


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un Montella divertente, nonostante i disastri in campionato, nella conferenza stampa alla vigilia contro il Leganes. Semifinale di ritorno di Coppa Del Re, che potrebbe consegnare all'ex Milan una finale contro (probabilmente) il Barcellona. Montella dà uno per uno i nomi dei giocatori che scenderanno in campo domani, ma alla fine conclude dicendo "Domani potrei cambiare la formazione" con tanto di risate sia sue che dei giornalisti.
> 
> Video qua in basso



ci ha rovinato questa stagione e anche la prossima, senza di lui saremmo stati terzi


----------



## bmb (7 Febbraio 2018)

Il cambio di personalità di quest'uomo è più preoccupante di quello di Walter White.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quanto sono felice di essermi liberato di questo qui, peccato ormai per quest'anno i danni li abbia fatti, peggio della grandine.



Per me è stato una enorme delusione dopo che l'anno scorso fu una piacevole sorpresa..


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Febbraio 2018)

Delusione totale.
Rincitrullito.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un Montella divertente, nonostante i disastri in campionato, nella conferenza stampa alla vigilia contro il Leganes. Semifinale di ritorno di Coppa Del Re, che potrebbe consegnare all'ex Milan una finale contro (probabilmente) il Barcellona. Montella dà uno per uno i nomi dei giocatori che scenderanno in campo domani, ma alla fine conclude dicendo "Domani potrei cambiare la formazione" con tanto di risate sia sue che dei giornalisti.
> 
> Video qua in basso



He's back. È il re dei troll, non c'è dubbio.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Gattuso è di ben altra pasta


----------

